# illegal Snake



## cagey (Nov 8, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-08/snake-may-have-tried-to-strangle-owner/8006938


----------



## Wally (Nov 8, 2016)

One of thousands.....

Shame for the Boa, it didn't ask to be in the wrong country.


----------



## ViperReptiles (Nov 9, 2016)

You'd think instead of killing it, they'd ship it off to somewhere overseas or even keep it in a zoo here? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## onelife (Nov 10, 2016)

euthanize the idiots having these animals instead - unfortunately zoo's have enough already and will not take on more unless endangered etc sadly happens all the time we just don't see it in news every time


----------

